# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [15-05-17] Ultimate Multi Tool QcFire v0.9 - Fixed Mi5 Flashing and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.9 The Ultimate Qualcomm Module  Repair almost all Qualcomm Devices supporting Firehose Protocol*   _Supported Brands_
- Alcatel
- Cherry Mobile
- Coolpad
- HTC
- Huawei
- Lenovo
- Lyf
- Micromax
- OnePlus
- Oppo
- Swipe
- Vivo
- Xiami
- YU   _Supported CPUs for Auto Detection_
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26   _Supported CPUs with Internal Loaders:_
- 8610
- 8909
- 8916
- 8917
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26   *Enhanced Xiaomi Mi5 (MSM8996) Flashing*
- To flash all rawprogram files, you need to select them one by one.
- We will automate it for such firmwares in coming updates.   *Added Autodetection of Redmi 1s*   *Added Loader for Vivo Y55*
- Incase of Vivo Y55, please untick Auto and select 8937_4 manually.   *Fixed Booting Issue on some MSM8996 Devices*
- Some users were getting issue on getting Payload Information.   *Fixed FRP Reset for Some Devices, was Broken in 0.8*
- We again recommend to make Security Backup first.   *Updated Automatic Patch File Select Method*
- Now for rawprogram_unsparse etc, it will auto select required Patch file.   *Added Warning in Log incase some parts of Firmware are missing.*
- You can now decide before flashing if you want to flash with these files missing.   *Other Improvements which we forgot to mention *       *COMMON ERRORS AND FIXES* *- Write Err while sending loader.*
- It means that selected loader (either manual or auto) is not   compatible with hardware. You should try with other loader for same CPU   (as mostly all CPU will be detected perfect with QcFire), or use  Factory  Loader which often comes with Firmware.  *- Init Handshake Sequence Failed.*
- Common communication problem with phone. Try to connect phone again in download mode and try operation again.  *-* *Reading Pattern Data... Data Missing! Failed*
- Read Pattern is supported only on Android older than 6.x. It should work fine with 5.x and lower Android Versions.  *- Mi Account Not Active*
- It means that Mi Account data was not found. Check if phone asks for   Mi Account on startup. Otherwise, Format FS, turn phone ON, then turn   OFF and try again.  *- Warning! High Speed Driver not installed.*
- This will seriously downgrade Reading performance. Please update   driver fr  om QcFire\Drivers folder. However, it should not affect   flashing procedure.     **** SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR CONTINUOUS SUPPORT  ****   *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned... More Amazing Updates On The Way...  *  *
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable m**fro** Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*    *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

